# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  Windows phone 8 - mvvm databinding from xml

## asm

Hi, 

How to bind the .xml data into mvvm and display in textblock in xaml.

I have to call REST API and API result in .xml and able to call api using below code - 



```
 private void CallSamacharAPI()
        {
             WebClient apiparam = new WebClient();
            apiparam.Headers[HttpRequestHeader.ContentType] = "application/x-www-form-urlencoded";
            apiparam.UploadStringCompleted += new UploadStringCompletedEventHandler(Apiparam_UploadStringCompleted);
            string mRowsfrom = "0";
            string mRowsNo = "10";
            string mMenuId = "10";
            string mValidkey = GetMD5Hash("SM@" + mRowsfrom + mRowsNo);
            StringBuilder postData = new StringBuilder();
            postData.AppendFormat("{0}={1}", "rowsfrom", HttpUtility.UrlEncode(mRowsfrom));
            postData.AppendFormat("&{0}={1}", "rowsno", HttpUtility.UrlEncode(mRowsNo));
            postData.AppendFormat("&{0}={1}", "menuid", HttpUtility.UrlEncode(mMenuId));
            postData.AppendFormat("&{0}={1}", "val_key", HttpUtility.UrlEncode(mValidkey));
            var url = new Uri("http://api.development.com/v1/hometest/", UriKind.Absolute);
            apiparam.UploadStringAsync(url, "POST", postData.ToString()); 
        }

        //Retrive XML result  
        void Apiparam_UploadStringCompleted(object sender, UploadStringCompletedEventArgs e)
        {
            if (e.Result == null || e.Error != null)
            {
                MessageBox.Show("There was an error retriving Data!");
            }
            else
            {
                var apiparam = sender as WebClient;
                apiparam.Headers["Content-type"] = "text/xml";
                apiparam.UploadStringCompleted -= Apiparam_UploadStringCompleted;
                if (!e.Cancelled)
                {
                    XDocument document = XDocument.Parse(e.Result);
                    var xmlRowData = (from query in document.Descendants("RowData")
                    select new SamacharDesh
                    {
                        Headline = (string)query.Element("Headline"),
                        NewsID = (string)query.Element("News_ID"),
                        Synopsis = (string)query.Element("news_body"),
                        ImagePath = (string)query.Element("Image_Path")
                    }).ToList();
                }
                else
                    MessageBox.Show("Operation Cancelled...");
              }
         }
```

Problem is how to bind to xml data into "mainviewmodel.cs" public function "loaddata"



```
        public void LoadData()
        {
            SamacharDesh news_sd = new SamacharDesh();

            // Sample data; replace with real data
            this.Items.Add(new ItemViewModel() { LineOne = "runtime one", LineTwo = "Maecenas praesent accumsan bibendum", LineThree = "Facilisi faucibus habitant inceptos interdum lobortis nascetur pharetra placerat pulvinar sagittis senectus sociosqu", LineFour ="Newly Added" });
            this.Items.Add(new ItemViewModel() { LineOne = "runtime two", LineTwo = "Dictumst eleifend facilisi faucibus", LineThree = "Suscipit torquent ultrices vehicula volutpat maecenas praesent accumsan bibendum dictumst eleifend facilisi faucibus", LineFour = "Newly Added" });
            this.Items.Add(new ItemViewModel() { LineOne = "runtime three", LineTwo = "Habitant inceptos interdum lobortis", LineThree = "Habitant inceptos interdum lobortis nascetur pharetra placerat pulvinar sagittis senectus sociosqu suscipit torquent", LineFour = "Newly Added" });
            this.IsDataLoaded = true;
        }
```

Please guide how to do it...

Thanks 

ASM

----------

